# إجراءات معالجة انسكاب الزئبق



## ja'far abu shaikha (27 يونيو 2010)

*الزئبق*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يرجى المساعدة في معرفة مخاطر الزئبق وطرق التخلص من الزئبق المنسكب من الترمومتر والأساليب الآمنة في التعامل مع الزئبق.


----------



## 1q2w3e (27 يونيو 2010)

إجراءات معالجة انسكاب الزئبق​ 
عند انسكاب مادة الزئبق يجب إتباع ما يلي :
*· **حصر مكان الانسكاب و منع اقتراب الأشخاص من المكان*
*· **في حال أن كمية الانسكاب كبيرة ( اكبر من 100 مل) يجب طلب كود **Green* *Code*
*· *في حال أن كمية الانسكاب قليلة( اقل من 100 مل) يجب استخدام Mercury Spill Kit واتبع التعليمات التالية:
1. ارتداء القفازات و الكمامة الواقية و استخدم الملقط لجمع الزجاج المكسور و وضعه في الوعاء الكبير و إغلاقه بإحكام.
2. طرق جمع مادة الزئبق المنسكبة هي : 
·  استخدام ) syringe حقنة ) 
· استخدام ورق مقوى
· استخدام شريط لاصق
· إذا كانت قطرات الزئبق صغيرة جداً استخدم بودرة الكبريت لإزالتها و ذلك برش البودرة عليها و من ثم جمع البودرة مع قطرات الزئبق في عبوة الزئبق 
3. يتم تجميع الزئبق في عبوة خاصة وتغلق بإحكام و يوضع لاصق على الوعاء يتضمن اسم المادة المنسكبة و مكان الانسكاب و التاريخ .
4. بعد إلانتها من عملية الجمع توضع جميع الأدوات التي استخدمت في كيس خاص ويغلق بإحكام ويوضع لاصق على الكيس يتضمن اسم المادة المنسكبة و مكان الانسكاب و التاريخ .و يرسل إلى مكتب السلامة العامة و البيئة.

*v **كتابة تقرير حادث عرضي حسب الأصول. *


----------



## علي الحميد (27 يونيو 2010)

سبحان الله العظيم 

الصدف عجيبة في هذا الزمان 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t206273.html

هذا الموضوع كتب بعد سؤالك بأقل من ساعة ولا أعلم هل الأخ كتبها عفوياً أو أنه أرد وضع رد عليك فأخطأ ونزل موضوع جديد!!!


----------



## 1q2w3e (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كتب هذا الموضوع رداً على الاخ السائل
و ارجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ( رُب صدفة خيرٌ من ألف ميعاد ).


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.
وعندي إستفسار بخصوص طريقة التخلص من الزئبق وبودرة الكبريت وجميع المواد التي أستخدمت في إزالة الزئبق.
وهل يوجد بدائل ناجعة لإستخدام الثرموميتر الزئبقي.


----------



## 1q2w3e (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز البديل هو ميزان الحراة الالكتروني و هو منتشر بشكل كبير في المستشفاياتو خاصة في اقسام الاطفال


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (28 يونيو 2010)

اعتقد ان كسر المصابيح الزئبقية خطير جدا 
فهل هناك ارشادات بخصوصها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 يونيو 2010)

شكراً على المعلومات


----------



## HanyHSE (4 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات مفيدة . لذا وجب الشكر للقائمين على نشر هذة المعلومات القيمة.
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

